# Molly is getting spayed on Tuesday



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well we are going to do it! We had Molly scheduled twice in the past to get spayed and canceled out of nervousness of leaving her at home while we are at work. So Tuesday morning we will drop her off. My wife took Wednesday Thursday off and I am taking Friday to be with her. We found a vet that does laser hopefully this will speed up the healing time. How long will it take before we will be able to get back to our daily routines(walks, fetch...)


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

In 3 or 4 days (if there are no complications) you can start having
short walks. No running or jumping for probably 10 days.

Abby had some complications after her spay and it took over two
weeks before she was back to normal.

The first couple of days she wont feel much like doing anything.
When they start feeling better thats when it gets difficult to keep them calm.

Remember...its pretty major surgery. Give her time to heal.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good luck for Molly! Keeta's went very smoothly and she healed up beautifully - not even a scar. I had it done on a Friday, spent the weekend watching her. She kept herself quiet and did not bother with her stiches. She was not on pain meds and regulated her exercise. After a couple of day we were back to short leash walks. In only a week she was back to her crazy zoomies with no ill effect. 

Personally I feel that a spay is a small risk and very short time discomfort for the dogs compared to the worry, risk and discomfort of them having them go through an accidental/unwanted pregnancy and whelping pups.

Keeta sends Miss Molly May her best!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Echo's spay was done at 18 months; she was sleepy the day after and a little sore for a day or so, but that's it. She ate well, played normally, and had no problems. In my obedience class we often have dogs who are spayed at some point during the class. We recommend to the handlers that they have the dog spayed the day after the class; this gives them a full week to heal up and feel better before returning to class. Some dogs are still a bit sore that first week back, we tell the handlers to do only what they and the dog are comfortable with: if they don't want to sit, don't. If they don't want to down, skip it. No jumping, for sure, and no "fast" heeling. Some dogs are back as if nothing happened, some dogs take a little more time. But they all get there, and as Castlemaid said, the minor risk and temporary discomfort is far outweighed by the long-term peace of mind.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

MMM is wishing MMM all the very best and knows she will be just fine 

When my Molly had hers, she didn't really move that first night, the next day she was a bit lethargic but not terribly. After that, it was a mission to stop her wanting to run and jump! She was also not on any pain meds and did not bother her stitches at all.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Any word yet on MMM ?

Been sending good thoughts for her quick recovery!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you for thinking of her!!:wub: We just got home everything went well and she is now sleeping. When I seen for the first time after the surgery I cried like a little school girl imagine that a 6' 2" 220lbs man whimpering. My wife was the strong one she kept me together and kept telling to stop so we did not upset Molly. I really do wish I could take her pain!!! It really saddens me to have to put her through that ( I know it is the best thing for her)


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

here's my poor baby as comfy as we can make her!!:wub:

View attachment 5828


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Never feel bad for being weepy, no matter your size. It just tells me that you are a very caring person who has feelings for the ones you love.

Glad that Miss Molly May is home with you and recouperating where she can get lots of good lovin and kisses. Makes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

glad everything went well. and i agree. dont apologize for being weepy. its actually refreshing when men admit to crying and getting all teary over something.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you all for your thoughts  Molly is sleeping comfortably on a queen size mattress on the floor. We are both taking turns lying with her to keep a eye on her since we removed her cone.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am glad she is doing well!!

Another Molly is sending good thoughts!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am glad she is doing well!!
> 
> Another Molly is sending good thoughts!!


thanks Molly!!!:wub:


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Glad you have your girl home. She will feel pretty miserable the
first night and tomorrow. Abby and I cuddled on the floor the first night.

Watch the incision carefully for signs of swelling or redness.
A little swelling and bruising is normal but any pronounced swelling
or redness would be cause for concern.

Spoil her rotten...

Healing woofs from Abby and me...


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

XTOL said:


> Glad you have your girl home. She will feel pretty miserable the
> first night and tomorrow. Abby and I cuddled on the floor the first night.
> 
> Watch the incision carefully for signs of swelling or redness.
> ...


thank you for te great advice we will for sure keep a very very very close eye on our sweet Moo!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Awww poor Miss Molly  Molly and I send lots of gentle :hugs: and hope she feels back to her usual self after a good night sleep.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I think my boy Stosh would volunteer for a spay if he got that kind of post-op treatment!! Glad she's home all safe and sound


----------

